# South Carolina land for lease



## Just 1 More (Jun 5, 2007)

My friend asked me to post these for her.. She has properties in South Carolina 
for lease in the folowing counties:
Edgefield
Aiken
Saluda
Fairfield
Abbeville
McCormick
Greenwood
I'll post more info as I get it such as acreage and price per.. 
If anyone is SERIOUSLY interested,, let me know and i'll get you in contact with her.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 5, 2007)

424 in Edgefield
1656 in in Edgefield formerly WMA

477 in Aiken
1047 in Saluda formerly WMA

358
117
51 all in Fairfield

60
139
in McCormick

180
118
in Edgefield

65
175
27
83
All in Greenwood


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 6, 2007)

PRICE PER ACRE:::: 

Edgefield is $8

Aiken is 7.50

Saluda is 7.50

Fairfield is 8.50

Greenwood is $8.00

McCormick 8.50


----------



## SCMANN (Jun 6, 2007)

*Greenwood hunting land*

Hello I am very interested in the land around Greenwood, please give me a call at 864-227-8430 or 864-942-6375 day or night. Or let me know how to get in touch with you. 

thanks, Steve


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 6, 2007)

that looks like leases off of st regis .......


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 6, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> that looks like leases off of st regis .......



Yes it is


----------



## Largemouthcrj74 (Jul 1, 2007)

Are any of these lease still open or have they all been taken already? If she comes up with any other please let me know.


----------



## rgd7806 (Oct 23, 2007)

*South Carolina Properties*

Does your friend still have any these properties in South Carolina? Please let me know. Thanks
for lease in the folowing counties:
Edgefield
Aiken
Saluda
Fairfield
Abbeville
McCormick
Greenwood


----------



## Corey F (Oct 31, 2007)

I am very interested in any one of these leases. Mainly the ones in Greenwood, McCormick, Edgefield, and Saluda counties. Please call me at 864-349-7613, Thanks, Corey Faulkner


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 31, 2007)

Corey F said:


> I am very interested in any one of these leases. Mainly the ones in Greenwood, McCormick, Edgefield, and Saluda counties. Please call me at 864-349-7613, Thanks, Corey Faulkner



Just a few months late


----------



## LSOwin (Nov 4, 2007)

do you still have any land for lease im very intrested
raymie stokes


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 4, 2007)

LSOwin said:


> do you still have any land for lease im very intrested
> raymie stokes



*NO!!!!*    NO LAND FOR LEASE.. NONE..


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 4, 2007)

*oh come on man?*



Just 1 More said:


> *NO!!!!*    NO LAND FOR LEASE.. NONE..



Not even a small tract?


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 4, 2007)

Aw, come on, man. You SURE you don't have any?


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 4, 2007)

How about now?


----------



## razorsedge (Nov 6, 2007)

Almost kinda strikes you as rude, most folks would delete the thread or edit it to say all property was leased


----------

